# Sikhism And Bodybuilding



## tony (Mar 2, 2009)

WJKK WJKF 
I was wondering how sikhs view bodybuilding. I have been a long time addict of fitness and 12 rys ago set out on a painful journey to increase my body size. I stopped about 2yrs ago and have returned to my natural state. I am planning to start again but was told by a friend that it is wrong to alter my body in any way and should accept what god has given me. I enjoyed great success previously and saw no harm in it. I had nor have any intention of being a competative bodybuilder and only do it for fun although thinking about it the pain it causes im not to sure if fun is the right word. Ive never used steroids nor ever will as i see this as cheating and wrong. Id love to hear other sikhs views on this topic before starting again.
Tony


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 2, 2009)

tony said:


> WJKK WJKF
> I was wondering how sikhs view bodybuilding. I have been a long time addict of fitness and 12 rys ago set out on a painful journey to increase my body size. I stopped about 2yrs ago and have returned to my natural state. I am planning to start again but was told by a friend that it is wrong to alter my body in any way and should accept what god has given me. I enjoyed great success previously and saw no harm in it. I had nor have any intention of being a competative bodybuilder and only do it for fun although thinking about it the pain it causes im not to sure if fun is the right word. Ive never used steroids nor ever will as i see this as cheating and wrong. Id love to hear other sikhs views on this topic before starting again.
> Tony



I have stopped now, but I used to lift weights and was quite big.

Your friend is talking nonsense. Did you know even the second Sikh Guru encouraged Physical pursuits by setting up wrestling arenas, and part of the regime included weights no doubt.

Keep up your physical pursuits. Eat good fresh food. If you are a meaty, eat fresh meat, and eggs. If you are veggie, supplement with whey protein and amino's. Eggs are brilliant all round food. I used to make egg white omelettes.

Don't use steroids, it is cheating and will give you ill effects later in life.

I am going to start training soon again.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 2, 2009)

tony said:


> WJKK WJKF
> I was wondering how sikhs view bodybuilding. I have been a long time addict of fitness and 12 rys ago set out on a painful journey to increase my body size. I stopped about 2yrs ago and have returned to my natural state. I am planning to start again but was told by a friend that it is wrong to alter my body in any way and should accept what god has given me. I enjoyed great success previously and saw no harm in it. I had nor have any intention of being a competative bodybuilder and only do it for fun although thinking about it the pain it causes im not to sure if fun is the right word. Ive never used steroids nor ever will as i see this as cheating and wrong. Id love to hear other sikhs views on this topic before starting again.
> Tony



Tony Gurbani states in many places that mental astuteness depends on physical fitness. All Gurus were physically fit. So whoever told you that  being physically fot is anti Gurmat does not understand Gurmat values. All those pot bellied Sikhs you see around are not the followers of Gurmat ideals. However if one's body building or physical fitness becomes part of *narcissism*, then one starts dwelling in me-ism like carrying one's own mirror to aprreciate oneself from the outside rather than in One-ism, the core vlaue of Sikhism.

Once you start again.. U will be baaaack!!..

Tejwant Singh


----------



## tony (Mar 4, 2009)

WJKK WJKF
Many thanks for your views. I am a personal trainer and use the my own results as a way of encouraging others to keep fit, showing them that drugs are not needed to build bigger muscles and also to prove it doesnt matter how old you are you can still achieve good results. I'm happy to share my knowledge free of charge with anyone, either on the forum or on a personal one to one basis,
Tony


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 4, 2009)

TELL THAT FRIEND TO GET LOST....
OUR BODY IS THE ABODE OF WAHEGURU..HARMANDIR !!
THE MORE WE BEAUTIFY IT THROUGH GOOD HEALTHY PRACTISES....THE BETTER.
NOTHING IS MORE ANTI SIKHI THAN BEING A SKINNY /COUCH POTATO/TYPE !!
I WALK DAILY...THAT MEANS MY LEG MUSCLES CHANGED....YOUR FRIEND MAY ADVISE ME TO STOP WALKING...SHEESH...:welcomeOST SOME ARTICLES OF PHYSICAL TRAINING ON SPN..SO WE MAY ALL GET INSPIRED:happy:A HEALTHY MIND IN AHELATHY BODY IS AS PER GURBANI...


----------



## tony (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you Gyani ji, I think i will refrain from telling him to get lost though and endeaver to engourage him to join me in training. I think he has as much to learn about being a Sikh as I have. We have had a lot of good talks and has taught me alot, now its my turn to teach him something and hopefully we will both continue learning together. 
Tony


----------



## Kuls1980 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gyani JI

You are very wise to your words, thank God we have people like you who encourage rather than give negative views. 

Tony,

Training is a critical part of your growth to your spiritual and physical health. Also diet should be included in this matter. As you live in the UK, you may know the Punjabi community have high rate of cardio vascular problems and diabetes. Sikhs need to be educated in Gurdwars, of good diet and fitness. At my local Gym we have many older Sikh men and women who attend and you do see the results, when ask them the question "why do you attend?" they say it was advised by our doctor because we have high blood pressure or I had a minor heart attack. But these issues can be resolved earlier in life and can be maintained through your long life. 
A great quote from a wise man I once met "How are you going to look after others if you can’t look after yourself"

I hope this has been helpful and good luck in your training. Stick with it brother.

God Bless


----------



## dssidhu (Oct 13, 2011)

Baba Deep Singh could not have carried an 18 kilo khanda at the age of 75 and fought with it all day unless he was extremely strong... and the only way to get strong is to lift heavy weights. Just get a good coach so that you perfect the technique else you may injure yourself.


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok my progress so far.

I stopped a while ago and started again last year.

I have lost about 5 stones in weight (fat) but gained quite a bit of muscle.

My chest is at 52 inches and waist around 38 to 40 inches.

I want my waist to 36 inches.

Where there is Waheguru there is a way.


----------

